# Browserwindow onmouseover



## flashsi (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
 kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich folgendes anstelle: wenn man mit der Maus über das Browserwindow fährt, soll ein DIV sichtbar werden. Bei onmouseout wieder verschwinden.

Bin ich hiermit schon mal auf der richtigen Spur?

```
<body onMouseover="document.getElementById('div1').style.display='block';" onMouseout="document.getElementById('div1').style.display='none';" >
```


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

body-tags können leider weder onMouseover noch onMouseout haben.
deshalb brauchen wir ein wrapper-div, dass den ganzen Platz einnimmt und bei mouseover das div1 sichtbar macht...

```
html, body{
	margin: 0; 
	padding: 0; 
	height: 100%;
}
#body-wrapper{
	min-height: 100%;  
	height:auto !important; 
	height:100%; 
	overflow: hidden !important;
}
```


```
<body>
<body>
	<div id="body-wrapper"
		onmouseover="document.getElementById('div1').style.display = 'block';"
		 onmouseout="document.getElementById('div1').style.display = 'none';">
		<div id="div1" style="display: none;">
			Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, ... est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet.
		</div>
	</div>
</body>????????????????
```



> <div id="div1" style="display: none;">


...bei geringster Mausbewegung wird div1 eh wieder sichtbar gemacht, ist die Maus aber beim Laden der Seite außerhalb des Fensters, soll das div1 ja wahrscheinlich nicht sofort sichtbar sein.?


----------

